# Best Way to temp surf



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

On the classic of course. It seems there are at least two methods :

1) Press the brew button and pour at least half an espresso cup, wait for light to go on and then do immediately your "official" brew.

2) Press the steam button for 15s and then wait for the lamp as above.

Any other method?

Please assume the machine has been on for at least 30 mins. Which method do you prefer or which is the best procedure?

P.S. I am ordering a PID but I would need at least 2-3 weeks to get it and install it


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

In honesty I have fiddled around with this for ages, measuring the temperature at various times of surfing to try and find the exact right way to temp surf. however I found that it makes so little difference it's barely worth worrying about. If you do worry about these kind of things I did find it best to pour the shot just as the temp light comes on, it gives you an excuse to pour some water through the head and warm the cup too.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

seeq said:


> In honesty I have fiddled around with this for ages, measuring the temperature at various times of surfing to try and find the exact right way to temp surf. however I found that it makes so little difference it's barely worth worrying about. If you do worry about these kind of things I did find it best to pour the shot just as the temp light comes on, it gives you an excuse to pour some water through the head and warm the cup too.


So you think it is either a PID or nothing? Even the steam button method does not help with temp surfing?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It can help, but it's vastly inaccurate. Maybe my palette isn't defined enough to notice the difference, or perhaps the minor difference in taste is outweighed by the faff. I'd go with the PID option if you do want it to be that accurate, it's a far better solution than temp surfing on a classic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried to limit the faff and used to do option 1. You might get a whole different story if you fit a PID though.


----------



## panzanella (Dec 22, 2011)

I strapped a five quid thermocouple to the boiler then whilst grinding give 1s blips on the steam switch to hold at 99degC. Manual PID if you like.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

sounds interesting, any photos links?


----------



## panzanella (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Thermodetector-Meter-Thermocouple-Probe-/121228919929?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c39ce8479

The display is hung vertically next to the Gaggia, the wire is fed through a vent hole at the back then held against the boiler with a loop of twisted galvanized fencing wire. I bought a second thermocouple and epoxied it into the Gaggia's pressurized basket. I can feed this into a naked portafilter as a quick and dirty Scace. 99 degC on the boiler gave around 92degC in the basket when loaded with coffee.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use exactly that piece of kit on the Classic & it works a treat for brewing & when to blow off a bit of steam & water from the steam wand prior to steaming milk.

Its not a 100% accurate but its very repeatable.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If you have the budget for a PID then that's the way to go.

I used to like surfing (faffing) with the Classic but once I side-graded to a Silvia with PID there was no going back.

The consistency just means you can concentrate on all other aspects of your coffee-making skillz!


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I will certainly install a pid. I just thought that with so much hype around temp surfing there would be a "right" way to do it.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

panzanella said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TM-902C-K-Type-Digital-LCD-Thermometer-Thermodetector-Meter-Thermocouple-Probe-/121228919929?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item1c39ce8479
> 
> .


Not sure where are you now. Please be ware if there is any Custom fee charge applied due to item from HongKong

if you search again in Ebay, there is the same for £3.99 shipping from UK

if you can't find it , let me know I will give a link


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

charris said:


> On the classic of course. It seems there are at least two methods :
> 
> 1) Press the brew button and pour at least half an espresso cup, wait for light to go on and then do immediately your "official" brew.


I think in that way, you still surfer from temp going down during the brewing process due to cool the water going to the boiler. The boiler does not have enough time to bring up temp to ideal level. That is Gaggia Problem we all faced. Correct me if I am wrong



charris said:


> 2) Press the steam button for 15s and then wait for the lamp as above.


i did try it. However, 15s seems you may end up with having too much pressure at the first 6-8 second of brewing process time

some one advised me to turn steam switch for 5-8 second only

About the PID, someone said it only give you where are you and when is your action needed by looking at the temp display. It may be a waste of money because it can NOT solve the Gaggia temp problem. Preheat mod should be considered but it is too complicated to do for me ( please read at the Preheat mod in this forum)

Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Different pids will have different functions

at the very least a PID will show you what temp you are extracting at , allowing consistency

of course you can them change that temp to suit what beans you are using also.

The temp problem on the gaggia is it's hard to know what temp you are extracting at based on the light going on or off, same with a Silvia, coupled with its smaller boilers.

this is why people temp surf or add pids or move to other machines .

the price you can buy classics at reflect the functionality it has .


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I love having a PID on mine. No trying to guess what temp it's at or timing when to start the shot. BUT unless you go done the DIY kit and put it together yourself it gets a bit pricey and puts you in to upgrade territory. I enjoyed fitting the PID to mine but went for an auber as I didn't want to be trying to work out what bits if kit I needed. I don't regret paying the extra and the difference it makes to ease of steaming is an added bonus.


----------

